# mom rat burying babies



## sweetie77 (Oct 2, 2007)

my rat had 11 babies sunday they all are fine except she has buried them this morning wit the bedding,paper towels etc... is this normal?????? :?:


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes. She's keeping them warm, and "safe from predators".


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Curious - did you breed her or did you accidentally purchase her pregnant?


----------



## sweetie77 (Oct 2, 2007)

i bought her from a pretty reputable pet store in my area...i had no idea she was pregnant untill about a week ago when she started to get really fat.....i do have a male but i ALWAYS keep them seperate. i was pretty worried because when i suspected she was pregnant, i started reading as much as i could but never seen anything about mom burying the babies! i think they are ok ..i have checked them and each have the milkband and are very squirmy and loud .but she seems to be a good mother


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww congratulations on your new additions !


----------



## sweetie77 (Oct 2, 2007)

thank you.....here are the babies!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, they're lovely. <3
and mom's fur is very shiny! =)
do you have homes for them yet?


----------



## daydreamer4186 (Oct 4, 2007)

AWW They are so cute! They remind me of when my mouse had babies.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

What kind of bedding is that?


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

is that a tank they're in?

sorry, had to stir the pot a little! :roll:


----------



## sweetie77 (Oct 2, 2007)

its ASPEN and its a plastic tub JUST for her while she was having the babies.Are SOME of you guys going to start attacking me now :wink: i've been reading on this forum for some time now but some of you are pretty judgemental and to be honest mean! i was almost scared to post a question on here but everyone seems to have alot of knowledge when you arent judging people.thank you for your quick answers...i'll go back to lurking now :|


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I was under the impression that tanks worked well for litters? I believe it was recommended that they be fitted it a screen top and placed on their side for better air flow. You might find some advice in the "Think Before You Breed" section as well


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Tanks are good to keep the babies from falling between the bars, that's what I'd been told.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

sweetie77 said:


> i bought her from a pretty reputable pet store in my area...i had no idea she was pregnant untill about a week ago when she started to get really fat.....i do have a male but i ALWAYS keep them seperate. i was pretty worried because when i suspected she was pregnant, i started reading as much as i could but never seen anything about mom burying the babies! i think they are ok ..i have checked them and each have the milkband and are very squirmy and loud .but she seems to be a good mother


Quick question... is this the same one that you wrote about earlier this month when you mentioned having one that was shy & not allowing you to hold her much?

If so... now you know why.


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

My rat buried her babies too. I had a pet store surprise...


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

awww there so sweet, hope you find them all good homes!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Ooo, your mommy looks pretty from what I've seen, even if it is her behind.. I bet her babies will look beautiful and not be hard to find homes for. Try looking for them now. :]

Good luck.
Would love to see pictures of updates!


----------



## doofussy (Sep 12, 2007)

how old is ur mummy rat? juz curious.


----------

